# CERM 12th edition



## smilestar (Jun 9, 2011)

What's new in 12th edition? Is it worth spending the money to get the new addition or 11th edition will work. Please advice.


----------



## 2bsss (Jun 9, 2011)

PPI has a "special" going on right now that may interest you if you already have the 11th edition. I guess you can upgrade to the 12 edition for about $100. Details here: http://ppi2pass.com/ppi/PPIShop_ct_CIVIL&amp;idx=1


----------



## smilestar (Jun 9, 2011)

I don't have 11th edition. It seems like I'll have to spend $100 more to get the 12th edition, so I am just wondering if it's worth.


----------



## FF8256 (Jun 9, 2011)

if you have the money, it's probably worth it if only to eliminate your doubts in using an 'outdated' book. however, I just passed using the 10th edition and felt I was more than adequately prepared. Just need to know your book well.


----------



## FatherTime (Jun 11, 2011)

*From the PPI website about CERM:* _"The 12th edition includes expanded topic coverage, reformulated example problems, and hundreds of new index entries. In total, 84 of the 89 chapters have been revised and updated, making this industry-leading book even more complete and easier to use."_ And,

"What’s New in the 12th Edition

_Updates to the structural, transportation, and construction topics that reflect NCEES-adopted codes and standards _

Revisions and updates to 84 of the 89 chapters due to expanded coverage of exam topics

The use of consistent nomenclature between chapters

Over 130 revised and/or new tables

Over 140 revised and/or new figures

Over 30 revised and/or new appendices"

*From the website for the Practice Problems book:*

_"What’s New in the 12th Edition_

Over 370 revised and/or updated practice problems including structural, transportation, and construction practice problems that reflect NCEES-adopted codes and standards

More than 65 new practice problems

Use of consistent nomenclature between chapters

Over 80 revised and/or new figures

More than 15 revised and/or new tables"

The Sample Exam and Quick Reference publications were also revised.


----------



## ptatohed (Jun 15, 2011)

If you already have a CERM, depending on just how old it is, consider keeping it. I just passed with the 10th ed. If you do not already have a CERM, I'd get the latest.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jun 15, 2011)

I have the 11th, and used it to pass last year. A co-worker had ordered his instead of borrowing mine as they hadn't been returned yet. He now wishes he had waited for the 12th after hearing about the changes.

Was at the transfer site the other day and found a whole set of the 9th edition CERM manuals &amp; practice problems that someone had put in the "re-use" area. So I decided to take the cover off the 9th and send it in for the 12th. Figured it is worth it for a reference manual if nothing else.

Have not seen the new manual as of yet, but should be interesting to see what all changed in it.


----------



## smilestar (Jun 17, 2011)

I just bought the 12th edition, figured it's worth spending a little more money to get the new manual.


----------



## MESI (Aug 9, 2011)

How long did it take to get the new CERM after sending off your old book cover?


----------



## addi (Aug 12, 2011)

took about a week


----------



## SimiB (Aug 21, 2011)

2bsss said:


> PPI has a "special" going on right now that may interest you if you already have the 11th edition. I guess you can upgrade to the 12 edition for about $100. Details here: http://ppi2pass.com/ppi/PPIShop_ct_CIVIL&amp;idx=1


When i click the link above, I don't see where the details are on the "special" for the 12th edition CERM if you own the 11th edition. I can't find any mention of it in the ppi website either. Has the offer expired? Can someone please help? Thanks!


----------



## Musing (Aug 24, 2011)

I'd like to know the answer to the above question as well: is there some sort of deal for trading in old editions? A co-worker has lent me the eighth edition of CERM and I'm trying to figure out whether or not it's worth it to buy the updated version. If there's a deal for trading in old ones that changes things a bit.


----------



## ptatohed (Aug 25, 2011)

Musing said:


> I'd like to know the answer to the above question as well: is there some sort of deal for trading in old editions? A co-worker has lent me the eighth edition of CERM and I'm trying to figure out whether or not it's worth it to buy the updated version. If there's a deal for trading in old ones that changes things a bit.



It shouldn't change anything. An 8th is too outdated. You need to update your CERM regardless of any current trade in offer, or not. With that said, I don't see the $100 trade-in upgrade offer on PPI's website any more. Besides, what would you say to your co-worker when you returned his 8th edition with no cover on it?  Anyway, get the latest edition CERM. Good luck.


----------



## Musing (Aug 25, 2011)

ptatohed said:


> Musing said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like to know the answer to the above question as well: is there some sort of deal for trading in old editions? A co-worker has lent me the eighth edition of CERM and I'm trying to figure out whether or not it's worth it to buy the updated version. If there's a deal for trading in old ones that changes things a bit.
> ...


Hehe, thank you very much! That was pretty much the answer I was expecting, but it's nice to have confirmation. And I would have asked him first. *scuffs the ground sheepishly* We work at a very small company so I wouldn't have been able to hide the bod- *cough* I mean, book with any real hope of success in the long term.


----------

